# Is it normal for dogs to suck on blankets?



## regulusblack (Jul 26, 2011)

Tonks, my 1.5yo springer spaniel, has a blanket. Not only does she drag it _everywhere_ (which is really entertaining, actually), but she oftentimes will just lie down and _suck_ on it. I mean...she'll just be lying there quietly (which is weird for her anyway) with the blanket in her mouth and watch us go about the house. She'll even fall asleep with it in her mouth. Is that normal?


----------



## Nuclear_Glitter (Jun 20, 2012)

A lot of dogs do this, including one of mine. There's tons of debate on WHY they do it, but for my dog it seems like it's a way for him to relax. He always does it if he's super hyper and he needs to settle down, or right before bed time.


----------



## regulusblack (Jul 26, 2011)

Ahhh...I guess that makes sense. Tonks is EXTREMELY hyper, except when she's sucking on her blanket.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

All my weims do that, and actually it's pretty common thing in weims.


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

My dachshund chihuahua mix does it. It's usually when she's settling down.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

My doxie mix often will sleep with an entire mouthful of dog bed in his mouth. It's pretty funny.


----------

